# Paph. concolor (Account Yellow x Account Empress)



## rdlsreno (Oct 16, 2012)

Just like Bobs' Paph. concolor which the same cross, It has nice color, shape and size. I like it.

Ramon


Paph. concolor (Account Yellow x Account Empress)


----------



## thelink (Oct 16, 2012)

this is WOW!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 16, 2012)

That is a lovely concolor! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2012)

That is spectacular. Is it really all concolor?


----------



## cattmad (Oct 16, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 16, 2012)

cute


----------



## paworsport (Oct 16, 2012)

Marvelous shape and color.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2012)

That's line breeding in the right direction!


----------



## Paul (Oct 16, 2012)

nice one!!!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2012)

Agreed, fine shape.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 16, 2012)

Awardable quality of concolor. Shape is the most perfect I have ever seen from a concolor ( almost same as a good quality of godefroyae)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2012)

What was Bob doing under the same table as you!? oke:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 16, 2012)

awesome flower


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2012)

17andgrowing said:


> awesome flower



My thought, exactly!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the spotting pattern!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 16, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> That is spectacular. Is it really all concolor?



Yes!? if so, it's an exceptional beauty Imo !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful flower and the photograph is very good as well.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice flower, but leaves and markings looks very hybrid to me.


----------



## Spaph (Oct 17, 2012)

Really pretty spotting!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 17, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> That is spectacular. Is it really all concolor?



That was my thought...to me it is hard to believe it is 100% concolor...but if it is, it is outstanding!!

Robert


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 17, 2012)

Drorchid said:


> That was my thought...to me it is hard to believe it is 100% concolor...but if it is, it is outstanding!!
> 
> Robert



I got this plant from Parkside orchids and it is the same cross that Bob (Bob in Albany) have which he posted a photo before here is the link http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17983. 

I like this cross because Pipingrock orchids have this photo of the cross.






Ramon


----------



## Leo_5313 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love this.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2012)

Great density of fine speckles.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 18, 2012)

The form of Bob's flower looks different to yours, IMHO. The flecking is the same but the petals and dorsal more like the conco-bellatulum he also posted.
I wonder where the parents came from?


----------



## chrismende (Oct 19, 2012)

Fabulous flower!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 19, 2012)

Superb.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2012)

interesting colour!!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

As ever (seeing great flowers within the Brachypetalum Complex), and as a nut, *I don't really mind if the name is correct.* It's certainly a weird stand-point, but it solves the worring bit quite nicely.
I'm fine with it being concolor, I'd be equally okay, if it were THE most complex Brachypetalum hybrid ever made. Sure enough that attitude is sort of pointless in the real world! What matters to me is the simple greatness of the flower. 

That's just me....


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2012)

Its a great flower no question. I'd (almost) kill to own it but the issue is if its used in breeding or to 'line' breed concolors and its not all concolor it perpetuates a lie. It contaminates all its progeny and throws into chaos the whole orchid registration system. Something few other plant 'families' can match.
Perhaps one day genetic tools will be available to test these 'super' species and verify there authenticity. Until then we rely on the providence of the plant and its breeding and the honesty of hybridisers. Unfortunately the skeptic in me doubts some of the latter.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 20, 2012)

compare concolor - bellatulum original 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14789


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 20, 2012)

I will have to agree with Ozpaph on this one!

As a comparison here are two pictures of Paph. Amagumo (Paph. wenhanense x concolor):

http://www.paph.idv.tw/chouyitps/870.JPG

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20765

I am not saying that is what it is, but draw your own conclusions (especially if you compare the above pictures with the picture of the concolor from Piping Rock)!

Robert


----------



## Stone (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes its a nice flower but IMO its got godyfroyae in it. You can tell by the way the spots radiate out. I agree that to hide different species genes in the plant is very wrong. We (I) would like to get exactly what I pay for.. I'm now very suspicious of all the brachys I have which originate in Thailand or Taiwan(which is probably most of them)


----------



## GuRu (Oct 21, 2012)

It's a lovely flower without any doubt. If it is a straight concolor or a 'cocolor with some other blood running in it's veines' - who knows ?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2012)

Stone said:


> Yes its a nice flower but IMO its got godyfroyae in it. You can tell by the way the spots radiate out. I agree that to hide different species genes in the plant is very wrong. We (I) would like to get exactly what I pay for.. I'm now very suspicious of all the brachys I have which originate in Thailand or Taiwan(which is probably most of them)



That's an issue for me - trusting that when I buy something its 'pure'.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it's one thing, seeing something in flower that might have a questionable name, and purchasing it anyhow because the flower is great, but another if you expect to have a 'clean' species and end up getting something impure. There was a very nice concolor in our orchid society show a few weeks ago, and I noted that the bottom of the pouch was very pointed. These have very chubby ones... they look very nice in any case


----------



## mormodes (Oct 23, 2012)

Ramon, did you ever ask Parkside or Glen about the source of the plant? Has concolor been the subject of line breeding by someone? 

It was cupped when I saw it, more so than in this photo so either it grew up since then or maybe the camera flattens things. Had very strong color, but that could have been because it was fresh.

As to form, who'da thunk anyone could have line bred V coerulea to have flat petals? And I'm not talking about Grove's FCC. Stranger things have happened.

I hear what you all are saying about impurities. Agreed that these sorts of impurities seem to cop up, especially where Paps are concerned. But sometimes improvements are made. I think Ramon should ask the vendor for his/her knowledge of the source. Or not, LOL!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 23, 2012)

mormodes said:


> Ramon, did you ever ask Parkside or Glen about the source of the plant? Has concolor been the subject of line breeding by someone?
> 
> It was cupped when I saw it, more so than in this photo so either it grew up since then or maybe the camera flattens things. Had very strong color, but that could have been because it was fresh.
> 
> ...



I heard that all those 20th generation or whatever vanda ceruleas dna tested to show that they are not true vanda cerulea. That was my question, how do you take a species who's petals flip to show the back and breed that out to show the front and very flat. Well you add in a vanda rothschildianum somewhere down the line. So in this example also the line is impure. Don't you just hate that.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheyenne, that's why I mentioned Grove's FCC. Grove tested his FCC (at his expense) and found it was a hybrid and ethically refused the award. But there are other line bred coeruleas that aren't from that breeding that have improved petals.
Yes, I agree that not everyone keeps great hybrid records, 9 times out of 10 its not their fault, either. Their source material is flawed. But similarly we shouldn't blanket-statment that someting is impure just because its new or different. Further research needs to be done.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 24, 2012)

I will ask Glenn! Or get it tested.

Ramon


----------



## mormodes (Oct 24, 2012)

rdlsreno said:


> I will ask Glenn! Or get it tested.
> 
> Ramon



Doesn't testing it cost a million billion dollars? It's easier to ask Glen, LOL!

Plus I went back and looked and there's a Taiwan award (TPS) on a clone called 'AP' that is similar to yours, wide dorsal and blunt pouch. Awarded in 2006. Glen's that looks like yours is 'Hill Tribe' which led me to look at other awards. Interesting that these haven't been awarded (AOS) since 2006. So there's 6 years of breeding (or intermixing, *G*) that could have occured. Granted, 1 or 2 awards out of hundreds of years of images and drawings.........

I think I'm just overly sensitive to these sorts of discussions because I've seen Terry Root's plants get questioned. *Not that I know right from wrong in those instances I hasten to add.*!!! Just that to me you've got to research a plant and can't just say something's one way or the other without knowing something about it. Again, not that I know anything about it and I usually bow to those with superior knowledge but I'm just saying, be fair to the plant. How's that for qualifying my remarks? I should run for office....


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 24, 2012)

At least it got photo of the week in AOS web site.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 24, 2012)

Hakone said:


> compare concolor - bellatulum original
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14789


*This is how I remember bellatulums! With the flipped up petals at the bottom*


Drorchid said:


> I will have to agree with Ozpaph on this one!
> 
> As a comparison here are two pictures of Paph. Amagumo (Paph. wenhanense x concolor):
> 
> ...


*Robert's post demonstrates some very compelling evidence for the breeding behind this super concolor! *


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2012)

wow.


----------

